# Dr. Phil's personality test



## texasgirl (Nov 9, 2005)

I scored a 40.





>Below is Dr Phil's test. (Dr. Phil scored 55; he did this test on Oprah
-
>she got a 38.) Some folks pay a lot of money to find this stuff out!
>
>Don't be overly sensitive! The following is pretty accurate and it only
>takes 2 minutes. Don't peek, but begin the test as you scroll down
and
>answer.
>
>Answers are for who you are now...... not who you were in the past.
Have pen
>or pencil and paper ready. This is a test given by HR Depts. at many
major
>corporations today. It helps them get better insight concerning their
>employees and prospective employees. It's only 10 Simple questions,
>so...grab a pencil and paper, keeping track of your letter answers to
each
>question.
>
>
>Ready??
>
>Begin...
>
>1. When do you feel your best?
>a) in the morning
>b) during the afternoon &and early evening
>c) late at night
>
>2. You usually walk...
>a) fairly fast, with long steps
>b) fairly fast, with little steps
>c) less fast head up, looking the world in the face
>d) less fast, head down
>e) very slowly
>
>3. When talking to people you..
>a) stand with your arms folded
>b) have your hands clasped
>c) have one or both your hands on your hips
>d) touch or push the person to whom you are talking
>e) play with your ear, touch your chin, or smooth your hair
>
>4. When relaxing, you sit with..
>a) your knees bent with your legs neatly side by side
>b) your legs crossed
>c) your legs stretched out or straight
>d) one leg curled under you
>
>5. When something really amuses you, you react with...
>a) big appreciated laugh
>b) a laugh, but not a loud one
>c) a quiet chuckle
>d) a sheepish smile
>
>6. When you go to a party or social gathering you...
>a) make a loud entrance so everyone notices you
>b) make a quiet entrance, looking around for someone you know
>c) make the quietest entrance, trying to stay unnoticed
>
>7. You're working very hard, concentrating hard, and you're
>interrupted......
>  a) welcome the break
>b) feel extremely irritated
>c) vary between these two extremes
>
>8. Which of the following colors do you like most?
>a) Red or orange
>b) black
>c) yellow or light blue
>d) green
>e) dark blue or purple
>f) white
>g) brown or gray
>
>9. When you are in bed at night, in those last few moments before going
to
>sleep you are..
>a) stretched out on your back
>b) stretched out face down on your stomach
>c) on your side, slightly curled
>d) with your head on one arm
>e) with your head under the covers
>
>10. You often dream that you are...
>a) falling
>b) fighting or struggling
>c) searching for something or somebody
>d) flying or floating
>e) you usually have dreamless sleep
>f) your dreams are always pleasant
>
>POINTS:
>1. (a) 2 (b) 4 (c) 6
>2. (a) 6 (b) 4 (c) 7 (d) 2 (e) 1
>3. (a) 4 (b) 2 (c) 5 (d) 7 (e) 6
>4. (a) 4 (b) 6 (c) 2 (d) 1
>5. (a) 6 (b) 4 (c) 3 (d) 5 (e) 2
>6. (a) 6 (b) 4 (c) 2
>7. (a) 6 (b) 2 (c) 4
>8. (a) 6 (b) 7 (c) 5 (d) 4 (e) 3 (f) 2 (g) 1
>9. (a) 7 (b) 6 (c) 4 (d) 2 (e) 1
>10. (a) 4 (b) 2 (c) 3 (d) 5 (e) 6 (f) 1
>
>Now add up the total number of points.
>
>OVER 60 POINTS: Others see you as someone they should "handle with
care."
>You're seen as vain, self-centered, and who is extremely dominant.
Others
>may admire you, wishing they could be more like  you, but don't always
trust
>you, hesitating to become too deeply involved with you.
>
>51 TO 60 POINTS: Others see you as an exciting, highly volatile, rather
>impulsive personality; a natural leader, who's quick to make decisions,
>though not always the right ones. They see you as bold and
adventuresome,
>someone who will try anything once; someone who takes chances and
enjoys an
>adventure. They enjoy being in your company because of the excitement
you
>radiate.
>
>41 TO 50 POINTS: Others see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing,
>practical, and always interesting; someone who's constantly in the
center of
>attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to let it go to their
head.
>They also see you as kind, considerate, and understanding; someone
who'll
>always cheer them up and help them out.
>
>31 TO 40 POINTS: Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful &
practical.
>They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person
who
>makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal
to
>friends you do make and who expect the same loyalty in return. Those
who
>really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in
your
>friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that
trust
>is ever broken.
>
>21 TO 30 POINTS: Your friends see you as painstaking and fussy. They
see you
>as very cautious, extremely careful, a slow and steady plodder. It
would
>really surprise them if you ever did something impulsively or on the
spur of
>the moment, expecting you to examine everything carefully from every
angle
>and then, usually decide against it. They think this reaction is caused
>partly by your careful nature.
>
>UNDER 21 POINTS: People think you are shy, nervous, and indecisive,
someone
>who needs looking after, who always wants someone  else to make the
>decisions & who doesn't want to get involved  with anyone or anything!
They
>see you as a worrier who always sees problems that don't exist. Some
people
>think you're boring. Only those who know you well know that you aren't.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2005)

i scored a 44.
dr. phil cheated! 
oprah made a poor store employee stay open late to get her answers...


----------



## GB (Nov 9, 2005)

I scored 41, but I didn't like the last question as none of the answers really worked for me.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 9, 2005)

Though I scored 50 like Dr. McGraw, I seem to have a bit of split personality, on a few questions I got the lowest possible points...


----------



## crewsk (Nov 9, 2005)

I scored a 50. I know for a fact that I'm not quick to make decissions. Just ask hubby when he asks me were I want to eat!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 9, 2005)

34 ... 
and I agree with most of it.  

I don't make friends very easily...too shy.
But once I concider you a friend you're a friend for life. 
I trust very easily...but if that trust is broken 
it takes me forever to trust again.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 9, 2005)

I got 39.



			
				texasgirl said:
			
		

> 31 TO 40 POINTS: Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expect the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.


 
 Barbara


----------



## middie (Nov 9, 2005)

35 here 

31 TO 40 POINTS: Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful &
practical.
They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person
who
makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal
to
friends you do make and who expect the same loyalty in return. Those
who
really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in
your
friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that
trust
is ever broken.


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 9, 2005)

46 for me.  Guess that fits.


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 10, 2005)

I scored a 42 !  
>41 TO 50 POINTS: Others see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing,
>practical, and always interesting; someone who's constantly in the
center of
>attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to let it go to their
head.
>They also see you as kind, considerate, and understanding; someone
who'll
>always cheer them up and help them out.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 10, 2005)

>31 TO 40 POINTS: Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful &
practical.
>They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person
who
>makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal
to
>friends you do make and who expect the same loyalty in return. Those
who
>really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in
your
>friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that
trust
>is ever broken.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 10, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I scored a 42 !
> >41 TO 50 POINTS: Others see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing,
> >practical, and always interesting; someone who's constantly in the
> center of
> ...


 
Pegged you perfectly, Maidrite


----------



## licia (Nov 10, 2005)

It would be fun to take just the answers and have friends and family choose which would be most nearly like me. I don't know if that could be done or not. My dd, gd and I all got the same number (46) and we weren't even together to take the test. I can't figure that one. I suppose dh must think I am somewhat charming - he gave me a pair of diamond earrings for our anniversary last night. The date isn't until the 17th, but I was quite pleased he gave it to me early. It wasn't something I asked for, I probably would have asked for a new food processor!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 10, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> It would be fun to take just the answers and have friends and family choose which would be most nearly like me. I don't know if that could be done or not. My dd, gd and I all got the same number (46) and we weren't even together to take the test. I can't figure that one. I suppose dh must think I am somewhat charming - he gave me a pair of diamond earrings for our anniversary last night. The date isn't until the 17th, but I was quite pleased he gave it to me early. It wasn't something I asked for, I probably would have asked for a new food processor!!!


 
Wow, that's great, licia!
I would love to get something witout asking, especially jewelry!


----------



## mish (Nov 10, 2005)

Dr. Phil BUGS me! Personally, I don't think he has a personality - unless you count abrasive know-nothing. Well, that's my two cents, for whatever it's worth  

I've seen the test on the web, but some of the choices/options don't fit an answer I would choose. 

P.S. Another shot at the "doc" - I don't know of any HR department that ever gave that test - nor do I think it reflects one's job history/performance/experience. Sorry, to me he's the Jerry Springer of psychiatry. Dr. Heal thyself!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 10, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Dr. Phil BUGS me! Personally, I don't think he has a personality - unless you count abrasive know-nothing. Well, that's my two cents, for whatever it's worth
> 
> I've seen the test on the web, but some of the choices/options don't fit an answer I would choose.
> 
> P.S. Another shot at the "doc" - I don't know of any HR department that ever gave that test - nor do I think it reflects one's job history/performance/experience. Sorry, to me he's the Jerry Springer of psychiatry. Dr. Heal thyself!


 
I know that Homedepot, Lowes and Walmart have a similar test for employment. I thought it was weird myself.


----------



## GB (Nov 10, 2005)

Working very closely with many HR departments and hiring managers I can assure you that this test is one of the more "mild" sorts of things our there right now.


----------



## mish (Nov 10, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I know that Homedepot, Lowes... have a similar test for employment. I thought it was weird myself.


 
No wonder I can never find anyone to wait on me.


----------



## mish (Nov 10, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Working very closely with many HR departments and hiring managers I can assure you that this test is one of the more "mild" sorts of things our there right now.


 
It's better than the "casting couch," I guess.


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 10, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Pegged you perfectly, Maidrite


 
Most of the time these tests, if one is honest with them is close to fact.  I have to say this one pretty close for me anyway !


----------



## amber (Nov 11, 2005)

I scored 45, which is pretty accurate for me.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 11, 2005)

*I scored a 43.*

41 TO 50 POINTS: Others see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing,
>practical, and always interesting; someone who's constantly in the
center of
>attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to let it go to their
head.
>They also see you as kind, considerate, and understanding; someone
who'll
>always cheer them up and help them out.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 11, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> *I scored a 43.*
> 
> 41 TO 50 POINTS: Others see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing,
> >practical, and always interesting; someone who's constantly in the
> ...


That sounds just like you SC 
kadesma


----------



## mrsmac (Nov 12, 2005)

I scored 42, the same as Sierra and maidrite, i think it seemed pretty accurate but maybe that's just cause i liked my results!!!!!


----------



## licia (Nov 12, 2005)

It seems we are a bunch of well balanced people here.  I got 46 and don't know whether it would seem accurate to those I know or not.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 13, 2005)

I scored 31

I agree on that others see me as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see me as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends I do make and who expect the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know me realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes me a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.

so ditto with texasgirl, pdswife, BarbaraL, middie, wasabi, corozan90, and Ishbel!

Cameron


----------



## corazon (Nov 14, 2005)

I got a 34.  I agree with the score I recieved.  I didn't like the last question, though, none of the answers really fit me.  It is difficult to make friends but I am very close to the ones I have.  I am very grateful for all my friends at DC!  You guys are the best!


----------



## RMS (Nov 14, 2005)

49 and I agree with most of it.


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 21, 2005)

Got 49. Dr. Phil should have given more options, for example the question about dreaming, I dream about people, being with them or something, anyway I guess he has a scientific way to it so I better leave him to his work!Fun though, now I can read everybody elses personality


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 21, 2005)

I scored 39.


----------

